# Espardenyes



## turi

Hola, buenos días a todos.

Estoy traduciendo un menú a varios idiomas desde el catalán y hay ciertas palabras que no tengo ni idea de como traducir. Una de ellas es "espardenyes", también se le llaman "pixonets". Es un marisco, pero dado que no lo he visto, no sabría como describirlo.

¿Alguna idea de como se llama en castellano?

Muchísimas gracias con antelación.

t.


----------



## Interfecte

Bon dia!

Según el diccionario catalán-castellano de la _Enciclopèdia_ se llaman "cohombros de mar".

*2 *_zool _(_Stichopus regalis_) cohombro _m _de mar real. 

"Pixonets no lo había oído, pero buscando creo que en castellano también les llaman "pepinos de mar".


----------



## turi

Parece que tu respuesta es justa y completa, no voy a esperar más respuestas. Esta me gusta.

Mil gracies Interfecte!!


----------



## betulina

Hola, Turissa,

El Termcat te puede ayudar. Para "espardenyes" proponen:



> *Espardenyes*
> Plats a la carta. Peix i marisc
> 
> 
> _ca_  Espardenyes
> *es  Cohombros de mar*
> _fr_  Concombres de mer
> _it_  Cetrioli di mare
> _en_  Sea cucumbers
> _de_  Seegurken


Espero que et serveixi. 

Edito - No t'havia vist, Interfecte!


----------



## Interfecte

Ei, no passa res, que quantes més opcions millor.

Vagi bé!


----------



## turi

Efectivament, quantes més, molt millor.

Agraït betulina!!

t.


----------



## tuvir

MI MADRE QE ERA CATALANA LE LLAMABA A LAS ESPARDENYAS ZAPATILLAS
Vagi bé a tothom


----------



## turi

Gracias tuvir.

No me estoy refiriendo a "zapatillas", me refiero a esto, que le llamamos "espardenyes" en catalán también:
http://images.google.es/images?rlz=...Sof7I8aP_Qajzr34DA&sa=X&oi=image_result_group

Saludos, t.


----------



## Pinairun

O a esto
¡Vaya precios!


----------



## turi

Pinairun said:


> O a esto
> ¡Vaya precios!



Sip, con el precio te quitan el apetito...


----------



## chics

Hola.

Jo veig que en els camps gastronòmics la gent ho tradueix per "espardeñas" i tinc la sensació que el "pepino de mar" queda més per a contextos de biologia i natura. Per exemple, als llibres de gastronomia i de cuiners mediàtics (bascos o catalans, en castellà) solen escriure *espardeñas* o directament _*espardenyes*_ en cursiva. També he vist "espardenyes" a la web de l'Arguiñano.


----------



## turi

Gracies per la teva aportació chics.

Ja he decidit deixar-lo com "espardenyes", y "espardeñas" en castellá, gracies.  Ara m'en vaig al  bilingüe a veure com ho faig en altres idiomes... segur que será el millor deixar-ho tal cual.

Gracies!!


----------

